# Thinking about getting a ranger



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking about get a 14 Polaris ranger 900 xp and I was wanting to know are they worth it or not


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I love my 13 XP900!


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Do they have alot of room in them bc I'm pretty tall lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Lovin' mine !! Rides like a caddy and VERY quiet. Yes they are designed with big people in mind, they have as much head room as you're gonna get from a SXS. If you decide to get a left over 13' model I have an Outkast 5" lift or so he calls it but it's more like a 6" or 7" with Cobra axles that I'll sell ya to put on it, I have two !!! The 13' and 14' are slightly different design so the lift won't work on a 14'.. But I would be willing to sell the lift with all the axles and a new spare front for about $1500 !!!!!


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well ig I'm get rid of the outty and get me the 14 Ranger 900


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Love mine!!!


----------

